# A new home for my AMNPS!



## toby bryant (May 4, 2013)

My neighbor was throwing out some old stainless 6" deep half pans and lids, and I started thinking "hey my AMNPS will fit in there". I have been using the mailbox mod since I got the AMNPS, but I wanted something that would sit closer to my MES 30 and this way I can use the mailbox for my FIL's MES 40 when traveling. So here goes ...

I cut a slot out of the front of the half pan a little larger than the AMNPS












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






Folded an aluminum disposable grill topper to allow a little more air under the AMNPS












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






Cut a hole in the lid and sealed in a small piece of aluminum flex duct with RTV sealant. Then sealed the lid to the pan with RTV sealant. These lids are rated to 220°, I don't think the AMNPS will produce that much heat. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






I added some aluminum tape to the edges to ensure a good seal and cover up that bright red RTV sealant and connected it to the 3" elbow on my MES 30, already there from the mailbox mod. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






Of course I had to test it out.  Lit the AMNPS and placed it in the half pan and foiled taped some of the slot to restrict airflow. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






Works like a champ












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






And sits nicely, right next to my MES 30












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 4, 2013






Thanks for looking everyone.


----------



## woodcutter (May 4, 2013)

Nice looking mod. Anyone who cuts stainless steel is a real trooper IMHO.


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

looks good.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2013)

Toby, morning..... Just one more member who lays awake at night thinking of mods to their smoker ....   And good ones too.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 5, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Toby, morning..... Just one more member who lays awake at night thinking of mods to their smoker ....   And good ones too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, gotta love it.


----------



## seenred (May 5, 2013)

Looks good, Toby!  One man's trash is...ah, you know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## toby bryant (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I also disconnected the MES fron the stack that was taking the smoke out of the garage. Not be able to move my MES was bothering me, especially after Todd told me off a couple of instances that a MES had caught fire. I installed a range hood to the existing ductwork to carry the smoke out of the garage. I am very pleased with the new setup. Here is a link to the video I made of the new setup in action. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140605/upgrade-video-to-the-garage-smoking-station#post_977440


----------



## black (May 6, 2013)

-


----------



## black (May 7, 2013)

-


----------



## toby bryant (May 7, 2013)

Black said:


> I could not see the vid in your link
> this link is good




Thanks for the link Black!  I do everything on an iPad mini and iPhone 5 and sometimes this site doesn't seem to agree with Apple products.


----------



## black (May 8, 2013)

-


----------

